# RCP - Feature, EclipseStarter



## Zoerre (18. Feb 2009)

Hi,

hab da mal ne frage und zwar versuch ich ein RCP-Projekt zu starten aber er bringt mir immer den Fehler:


java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:199)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:546)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)



Kann mir evtl jemand damit weiterhelfen ???


----------



## foobar (18. Feb 2009)

Basiert die Anwendung auf Plugins oder Features?

Wenn die Anwendung auf Features basiert, brauchst du nur das rcp-Feature hinzufügen.

Benutz du eine selbsterstellte eclipse.ini oder eine generierte?


----------



## Zoerre (18. Feb 2009)

Es ist ein Feature und die eclipse.ini ist generiert.


ich versteh gerade nicht genau was du meinst mit das ecp-Feature hinzufügen.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Feb 2009)

Wenn dein Product auf Features basiert, enthält es nur die Plugins deines Features, nicht deren Abhängigkeiten. Minimal brauchst du aber die Plugins des 'RCP Features' also musst du das in deine Product Configuration aufnehmen (+ alles was du sonst noch benötigst)


----------

